# USC/Oregon State Game



## mjschijf

Is anyone else watching this game? Oregon State is up 21 to 0 at the half! :shock: I'm not a fan of either team but I can't stand USC. I would LOVE to see Oregon State pull the upset. It's definitely not over yet but so far everything has gone Oregon State's way. 
It will definitely be interesting to see how the rankings will look if USC loses this.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Correct me if I'm wrong but hasn't Oregon st. beat USC. 2 out of the last 3 times on there home field?


----------



## mjschijf

fixed blade said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but hasn't Oregon st. beat USC. 2 out of the last 3 times on there home field?


I shall do no correcting.


----------



## stick_man

21-14 with 3 minutes left in the 3rd. Come on OSU!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer

Even the UTES play Oregon St while BYU continues to play their high school league and BYU doesnt play again until Oct 3rd because they need a big rest from their high school league. The Utes will thump Oregon ST and their stats will go up even higher. 2004, the election year, then the UTES were undefeated and ranked 4th. It will be the same during this election year.


----------



## stick_man

It's final! OSU 27 - USC 21 

And the Utes are going to thump on OSU? -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: What a story THAT will be!


----------



## coyoteslayer

Yes the UTES will beat Oregon ST while BYU is playing WHO???? Utah State??? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: When is BYU EVER going to get out of the high school league???????


----------



## idiot with a bow

Awesome! That sets it up perfect for BYU to win the National Championship.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Awesome! That sets it up perfect for BYU to win the National Championship.


Maybe in the BYU high school league!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O- _O-


----------



## Huge29

CS-you are not really serious, right? By your previous theory when BYU beat a team who was previously ranked 59-0 it simply meant that UCLA was no good, by that same line of logic every single team in the PAC10 sucks and being that BYU will beat USU after they beat ID means that the Y is the leading favorite, right? And therefore if the Utes beat OSU it simply means that OSU is no good, right? Of course, this all depends on what Weber State has done; what have they done? I love "high school" league in a week when the Utes play Weber Fetching State, how can you expect anyone to take you seriously?


----------



## stick_man

Oh, come on Huge. Give the poor guy a break. CS is just waiting for the day when his Utes are good enough to play in the high school league. Until then, he has to be satisfied with the PeeWee league. 

By the way, after watching the USC-OSU game tonight, I predict another ranked team will lose AT HOME next week to the Pac-10. (or was that Pac-1.5 now?) Unless OSU has a total meltdown after such a huge win, I wouldn't be surprised to see a final score of something like 30-17 OSU over Utah. To beat OSU, Brian Johnson is going to have to have a near perfect game. No more wishy-washy Dr. Jekyl/Mr. Hyde type play or it's lights out for the Utes.

If Oregon State goes on to win the Pac-10, does anybody really think the Pac-10 won't have two teams in the BCS bowls?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I love "high school" league in a week when the Utes play Weber Fetching State, how can you expect anyone to take you seriously?


What has Utah State done??? In fact what has ANY of the teams that BYU has played DONE???? NOTHING!!!!

Its true that the UTES play Weber, but I will type this very slowly for you..... The first 5 games for BYU is high school teams. BYU might as well play Weber because they're playing every other crappy team in the league. The funny part is you BYU fans brag about BYU beating teams like Wyoming 59-0. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Also one of BYU's crappy players talked about getting the respect back from almost losing to Washington. Newsflash: You dont get a lot of respect by playing crappy teams.

Air Force and Oregon ST are 10 times better than any team BYU has played thus far and the UTES beat Air Force and they will beat OSU and people will be talking how the UTES beat the team who beat USC.. People wont be talking about the BYU/Utah State game or the BYU/New Mexico game.

BYU fans also brag that BYU beat UCLA, who has 10 injured players hmmm sounds like an awesome team right??? :lol: :lol: come back to reality. I know you love BYU regardless, but BYU isnt going to get any glory by playing high school teams.


----------



## coyoteslayer

And Comrad Duck is typing a bunch of garbage right now to try and defend his worthless BYU high school team. TCU will be the first game FINALLY GOOD HEAVENS FINALLY FOR A DAY BYU WILL BE OUT OF THE HIGH SCHOOL LEAGUE.


----------



## Comrade Duck

coyoteslayer said:


> Its true that the UTES play Weber, but I will type this very slowly for you..... The first 5 games for BYU is high school teams. BYU might as well play Weber because they're playing every other crappy team in the league. The funny part is you BYU fans brag about BYU beating teams like Wyoming 59-0. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Also one of BYU's crappy players talked about getting the respect back from almost losing to Washington. Newsflash: You dont get a lot of respect by playing crappy teams.
> 
> Air Force and Oregon ST are 10 times better than any team BYU has played thus far and the UTES beat Air Force and they will beat OSU and people will be talking how the UTES beat the team who beat USC.. People wont be talking about the BYU/Utah State game or the BYU/New Mexico game.


I think someone has an inferiority complex. Seems like every football post of yours is comparing the Utes to the Cougs.

Higschool League? (That wasn't even original the first ten times you used it) The two teams schedules are nearly identical. You have a win against USU and you play Weber State on Saturday. The fact that Air Force is the Utes best win even after playing in the big house goes to show how weak their schedule really is.

Neither team has room to brag about SOS. Nothing they can do about it now though except win each game, and do it in a convincing fashion. A last minute touchdown over Air Force to squeak out a victory isn't going to impress anyone.

We'll compare schedules and rankings at the end of the season. To do it now, or to claim SOS superiority at this point in the year is stupid since they will play the same teams. I don't expect you to get that though because based on the majority of your posts their are a lot of things that you just don't get.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer

Do you see what I mean by worthless post. I didnt even read it all because its not worth it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Comrade Duck

coyoteslayer said:


> Air Force and Oregon ST are 10 times better than any team BYU has played thus far and the UTES beat Air Force and they will beat OSU and *people will be talking how the UTES beat the team who beat USC.*. People wont be talking about the BYU/Utah State game or the BYU/New Mexico game.


Stanford should be the new number one. They beat the team that beat USC. Wait a minute. TCU beat Stanford who beat the team that beat USC. Why aren't they number one. The MWC gets no respect.

Only Ute fans will make that an issue. That is if they actually get the win.

Shane


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

coyoteslayer said:


> Yes the UTES will beat Oregon ST while BYU is playing WHO???? Utah State??? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: When is BYU EVER going to get out of the high school league???????


You've over medicated yourself if you think the broken Utes and their roster full of ex cons and football neophytes are going to beat OSU.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> You've over medicated yourself if you think the broken Utes and their roster full of ex cons and football neophytes are going to beat OSU.


Tree no one thought an unranked OSU would beat USC who WAS ranked #1 either right? But what happened? It shocked the college sports world right? When the Utes beat OSU people will be talking about it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

It's time for you to roll up a dollar bill again.


----------



## orvis1

The really big game that all UTES/COUGAR fans should be watching this weekend is if TCU beats Oklahoma. That would improve the strength of schedule for both the utes and the cougars. Oregon State's win over USC does nothing but improve Utah's strength of schedule assuming that beating the #1 team in the nation gets oregon state ranked.


----------



## bowhunter3

As a Ute fan I am now worried about next thursdays game. I was just counting that as a win, now Utah will have to do more than just show up. USC defense was supposed to be the best in the country, have the best middle linebacker in the country and they let a little back rush for 180 yards. Utah has a great D, but....They better play some ball.


----------



## proutdoors

As much as I HATE Utah, I would be more surprised if they lose at OSU than win. OSU has figured out how to play USC, so I think their performance last night was a little misleading. I also doubt a 2-2 team will be ranked just because they upset the #1 team. At least one other Top Ten team will lose this weekend. All you BCS lovers, I wonder how far you think USC should drop in the polls? I mean they lost to a team that was 1-2 going in, and their schedule wasn't that tough. The spin from buggsy and riverrat should be good. o-||


----------



## GaryFish

Couple thoughts - 

First - Coyoteslayer - less is more. So many of the same blasts and the law of diminishing returns kicks in. Weak schedule. Overrated. High school teams. We've heard it. Cougs are the local team and will be hyped. Just like in any other local market. And like in every other local market, fans feel their team is disrespected. We get it.

Second - for the Oregon State visit to the utahutes - utahutes still play on saturday. The game hosting OSU is another Thursday night game, which means OSU has a full week to prepare - and utahutes only have four days. That could make a difference. I hope the utahutes can do well as it is good for the conference.

Third - USC will drop to 8-9 in the polls. 

Fourth - I am totally bummed now though. Had USC ran the table, they would have been in the championship game. It is doubtful that any other Pac-10 Team will get through with less than 3 losses. Which means, the Rose Bowl could be in position to select a non-Pac-10 team - which could be either Utah or BYU, or other non-BCS school - and that would be cool. I still hold the Rose Bowl in the highest regard of all bowl games - the grand-daddy of them all. And that would be the only scenario BYU could ever sniff at the game. Remote, I know. But still. it would be cool. Now that won't happen.


----------



## HighNDry

I like when the two high school teams meet each year. The last two years the best high school team has won.

Utah already played Utah State, now they play Weber State. Hopefully, after Utah beats Weber, Wittlessham will actually do a press conference with some personality. Boy, that guy is lousy on camera. Maybe that's why the Y didn't want him as a coach...could you imagine that guy doing a fireside talk? ZZZZZZZZZZZ

Famous quote by Whittlessham:

"I think the team that scores more points than the other will come out on top in this game."

Ah, good observation!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

HighNDry said:


> I like when the two high school teams meet each year. The last two years the best high school team has won.
> 
> Utah already played Utah State, now they play Weber State. Hopefully, after Utah beats Weber, Wittlessham will actually do a press conference with some personality. Boy, that guy is lousy on camera. Maybe that's why the Y didn't want him as a coach...could you imagine that guy doing a fireside talk? ZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> Famous quote by Whittlessham:
> 
> *"I think the team that scores more points than the other will come out on top in this game."
> *
> Ah, good observation!


He is one of the great thinkers of our time.


----------



## mjschijf

Wow you guys hijacked my thread! I hate you all!

:wink:


----------



## Riverrat77

I'm pretty pissed about the game... **** Beavers are always screwing things up. That is all I have to say at this point. :lol:


----------



## HighNDry

Back on topic. I watched the whole game last night. That little running back from OSU was great. Those big 'ol boys couldn't find him. It was refreshing to watch a small, quick guy for a change instead of the big bruiser backs everyone is going to. That little guy slipped through those Trojans!

I loved when the camera panned through the Trojans sideline. Pete Carrol has to eat some humble pie for a week! I'm glad for that. 

Boy, PAC10 conference is looking like the conference that should sit out of the BCS this year. Give TCU, Utah and BYU a look!


----------



## proutdoors

HighNDry said:


> That little guy slipped through those Trojans!


That happened to me, now I am the proud father of a beautiful daughter.


----------



## hairy1

I watched the whole game and loved every minute of it.

This just proves that the better team doesn't always win....Every team will have an off day that is why it is so hard to go undefeated thru the whole year.

*Upsets* are why I like college ball over the NFL.

As a cougar fan I am hoping the Utes go undefeated until the last game. And if the Utes win I will support them in their BCS run.

Go Utah teams!


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, stopped in on the forum and couldn't resist chiming in on this one.

Take a look at this article on ESPN about last night's upset. Very interesting. http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/s ... id=3610080

Utah will get all they can handle next week when the Beavers roll into Salt Lake. Their defense looked pretty solid against the (then) #1 team in the nation, and Utah has struggled offensively. They better start taking better care of the ball or the Beavers will get to 3-2 and into the top 25 in Salt Lake.

BTW - Coyoteslayer, you have got to be the biggest homer I have ever seen. How can you trash BYU for playing the same opponents Utah plays? I bet the Cougars don't let the Aggies hang ten on them in Logan like some other high school league team that played there recently. And you gotta actually beat OSU before you can add that to the Utes' list of accolades this season.


----------



## muley_crazy

Ute's will have thier hands full with Oregon State, tough team. That Quizz kid is a stud!


----------



## coyoteslayer

I wonder if the UTES will beat Weber this saturday :lol: It might be a very close game!!


----------



## coyoteslayer

> That happened to me, now I am the proud father of a beautiful daughter.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> BTW - Coyoteslayer, you have got to be the biggest homer I have ever seen. How can you trash BYU for playing the same opponents Utah plays? I bet the Cougars don't let the Aggies hang ten on them in Logan like some other high school league team that played there recently. And you gotta actually beat OSU before you can add that to the Utes' list of accolades this season.


Well I hope BYU doesnt have to much rest and get all out of shape since they arent playing anyone this week. When you play UCLA and Wyoming at home back to back then you get worn out.

The Utes are making beaver hats as we speak.


----------



## Guest

coyoteslayer said:


> Well I hope BYU doesnt have to much rest and get all out of shape since they arent playing anyone this week.


Same goes for the Utes. Playing Weber State ain't much better than a bye. :roll: And while the Utes are getting ready for their scrimmage with Mac and his mighty Wildcats, the Beavers are getting ready for their next upset over a ranked team.



> When you play UCLA and Wyoming at home back to back then you get worn out.


You sure do when you score 103 unanswered points. The kickoff team is especially worn out. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> You sure do when you score 103 unanswered points. The kickoff team is especially worn out.


That isnt much to brag about when you consider who they played. If you disagree then you need to come back to reality.


----------



## coyoteslayer

I also cannot wait to see maxxie balls crying like Mr. Beck


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

coyoteslayer said:


> You sure do when you score 103 unanswered points. The kickoff team is especially worn out.
> 
> 
> 
> That isnt much to brag about when you consider who they played. If you disagree then you need to come back to reality.
Click to expand...

Whoa there payaso! It is a good idea to have a clue, before giving clues.

Get your razor ready and I'll get my 12 pack of really expensive beer, so I can watch the shaving of the payoso festivities.


----------



## Guest

coyoteslayer said:


> I also cannot wait to see maxxie balls crying like Mr. Beck


Yea, it reminds me of the time Beck threw a touchdown to Harline with the clock expired and 40,000 screaming red clad fans suddenly went stone silent in shocked horror and disbelief, and while the BYU players and coaches were celebrating on the field the camera focussed in on Whittingham and you could see him wiping tears away from his eyes. Good times!


----------



## Nibble Nuts

proutdoors said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> That little guy slipped through those Trojans!
> 
> 
> 
> That happened to me, now I am the proud father of a beautiful daughter.
Click to expand...

If you buy some of those finger condoms you won't have to worry about your little guy slipping through. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nibble Nuts

After watching Penn State destroy Oregon State a few weeks ago, I still do not believe OSU is that great. They have just found a great methodology to use against the trojans. I believe interconference foes have that advantage on eachother and USC got caught with their pants down. I bet Utah beats OSU when they meet and the MWC will be 6-0 vs. the pac10 this season.


----------



## Huge29

Comrade Duck said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force and Oregon ST are 10 times better than any team BYU has played thus far and the UTES beat Air Force and they will beat OSU and *people will be talking how the UTES beat the team who beat USC.*. People wont be talking about the BYU/Utah State game or the BYU/New Mexico game.
> 
> 
> 
> Stanford should be the new number one. They beat the team that beat USC. Wait a minute. TCU beat Stanford who beat the team that beat USC. Why aren't they number one. The MWC gets no respect.
Click to expand...

Wrong--New Mexico beat Stanford who beat OSU who beat USC!! Congrats Lobos, we will now have 4 teams in the top 25, watch out SEC!


----------



## orvis1

hairy1 said:


> I watched the whole game and loved every minute of it.
> 
> This just proves that the better team doesn't always win....Every team will have an off day that is why it is so hard to go undefeated thru the whole year.
> 
> *Upsets* are why I like college ball over the NFL.
> 
> As a cougar fan I am hoping the Utes go undefeated until the last game. And if the Utes win I will support them in their BCS run.
> 
> Go Utah teams!


I agree totally with this statement. If the cougars win, likewise I would root for them to demolish whomever they play. It would be good for the conference. Lets all root for TCU this weekend to upset the #2 team!


----------



## Guest

Huge29 said:


> Wrong--New Mexico beat Stanford who beat OSU who beat USC!! Congrats Lobos, we will now have 4 teams in the top 25, watch out SEC!


Comrade Duck had it right Huge. New Mexico beat Arizona, not Stanford.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Whoa there payaso! It is a good idea to have a clue, before giving clues.
> 
> Get your razor ready and I'll get my 12 pack of really expensive beer, so I can watch the shaving of the payoso festivities.


Have you asked your wife if she will still love you bald?


----------



## coyoteslayer

Well Tree if you think beating teams like Wyoming and a beat up team is something to brag about then more power to you. 

Maybe I should call you "Bald Tree" . You better look at your hair every day in the mirror until November because its coming off when you are drunk and peed all over yourself.


----------



## HighNDry

coyoteslayer said:


> BTW - Coyoteslayer, you have got to be the biggest homer I have ever seen. How can you trash BYU for playing the same opponents Utah plays? I bet the Cougars don't let the Aggies hang ten on them in Logan like some other high school league team that played there recently. And you gotta actually beat OSU before you can add that to the Utes' list of accolades this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I hope BYU doesnt have to much rest and get all out of shape since they arent playing anyone this week. When you play UCLA and Wyoming at home back to back then you get worn out.
> 
> The Utes are making beaver hats as we speak.
Click to expand...

BYU starters could get a little rusty. They haven't played but a few quarters of football so far this year. Maybe coach Mendenhall will have them run up to the Y on the mountain a few times to keep in shape.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

coyoteslayer said:


> Well Tree if you think beating teams like Wyoming and a beat up team is something to brag about then more power to you.
> 
> Maybe I should call you "Bald Tree" . You better look at your hair every day in the mirror until November because its coming off when you are drunk and peed all over yourself.


Please find where I was bragging about BYU. You can't, because it didn't happen, However, I did testify to my disdain for the pedophiles in red, whom _you_ DID brag about, quite extensively.

You are a silly little feller for actually believing that I will be removing my hair at any point, due to a loss to the red-pedis. Just as everything else in life, you over value your beloved ****** to the point of being irrational, thus removing any and all credibility with anyone posessing an IQ over 65. I guess it makes sense why Ute fans would respect and agree with you.

I pity your taste and your inability to make rational decisions regarding what constitutes a decent football team. Humility will not be something I posses when your beloved pedophiles fall to a lowly conference opponent, crushing your deranged hopes of an undefeated -O>>- 
Utah team. (I could hardly keep a straight face typing this).

Please seek a mental evaluation before you end up on the 10 o'clock news.

Your friend,

Tree


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Humility will not be something I posses when your beloved pedophiles fall to a lowly conference opponent, crushing your deranged hopes of an undefeated
> Utah team. (I could hardly keep a straight face typing this).
> 
> Please seek a mental evaluation before you end up on the 10 o'clock news.
> 
> Your friend,


Dear my Friend "Bald Tree" you are right you probably wont posses humility, but you will walk away when the dust settles with a white shining bald head. Oh and lets not forget a mustache made from the hair on top of your head and two big bushy wads of hair super glued to your nipples. You also must walk into the store and buy a few beers with your shirt off.

Gosh I love stirring the pot with BYU fans and how they get offended when I say BYU is playing high school teams. I'm sure BYU players are watching videos of Utah State right now.


----------



## Nor-tah

I cant wait to hear CS and all his excuses in November. I should start a thread to see what he will say. We will see about injuries though before I get ahead of myself. As long as the Cougs stay healthy they will beat the falling Utes.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

coyoteslayer said:


> Gosh I love stirring the pot with BYU fans and how they get offended when I say BYU is playing high school teams. I'm sure BYU players are watching videos of Utah State right now.


The jokes actually on you. I think most of us get a kick out of how inbred your every comment makes you appear.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> The jokes actually on you. I think most of us get a kick out of how inbred your every comment makes you appear.


That would mean our feelings are mutual. I was just point out the facts to Cougar Pride. They havent played a team yet worth bragging about.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I cant wait to hear CS and all his excuses in November. I should start a thread to see what he will say. We will see about injuries though before I get ahead of myself. As long as the Cougs stay healthy they will beat the falling Utes.


You mean as long as Maxxie Balls doesnt get sacked and breaks his clavicle or scapula.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man, I love the utes. But listening to Coyoteslayer is kind of making me pull for BYU. Even though I hate them with all my being.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Man, I love the utes. But listening to Coyoteslayer is kind of making me pull for BYU. Even though I hate them with all my being.


 -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nibble Nuts said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I love stirring the pot with BYU fans and how they get offended when I say BYU is playing high school teams. I'm sure BYU players are watching videos of Utah State right now.
> 
> 
> 
> The jokes actually on you. I think most of us get a kick out of how inbred your every comment makes you appear.
Click to expand...

SALUD ELDER NUTS!

Isn't there a commandment or suggestion that you shouldn't have sex with your sister?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> SALUD ELDER NUTS!
> 
> Isn't there a commandment or suggestion that you shouldn't have sex with your sister?


Yes, so you can quit playing around with your sister.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I love stirring the pot with BYU fans and how they get offended when I say BYU is playing high school teams. I'm sure BYU players are watching videos of Utah State right now.
> 
> 
> 
> The jokes actually on you. I think most of us get a kick out of how inbred your every comment makes you appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SALUD ELDER NUTS!
> 
> Isn't there a commandment or suggestion that you shouldn't have sex with your sister?
Click to expand...

Yes it's after the one about not eating a mans fries. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah

coyoteslayer said:


> I cant wait to hear CS and all his excuses in November. I should start a thread to see what he will say. We will see about injuries though before I get ahead of myself. As long as the Cougs stay healthy they will beat the falling Utes.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean as long as Maxxie Balls doesnt get sacked and breaks his clavicle or scapula.
Click to expand...

I dont get it??


----------



## seniorsetterguy

When CS speaks, he creates a vacuum. There is NOTHING to get.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Hahaha SSG, I have to vacuum up all the crap that BYU fans post. I'm not surprised that Nor-tah doesnt get it :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## seniorsetterguy

No "it" to get. Get it?


----------



## coyoteslayer

-_O- -_O- -_O- November cant come any sooner until the Utes feed the BYU some humble pie.


----------



## stick_man

> November cant come any sooner until the Utes feed the BYU some humble pie.


How nice of the Utes to share. Course, it will be a pretty big pie that BYU serves them in November. They'd probably have enough to share with the entire conference!


----------



## jahan

Well I will be at the game tomorrow, my first Utes game. I will be wearing rain gear for all the the alcohol being thrown around. :wink: :lol: I think it is great we have two great football schools in this state to root for, but CS is making me noxious with his man crush on Whittingham. I think I just puked a little. _(O)_ :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

jahan said:


> Well I will be at the game tomorrow, my first Utes game. *I will be wearing rain gear for all the the alcohol being thrown around.* :wink: :lol: I think it is great we have two great football schools in this state to root for, but CS is making me noxious with his man crush on Whittingham. I think I just puked a little. _(O)_ :mrgreen: :lol:


bring a straw....  Due to a guy I know sleeping with a good friends recent ex girlfriend (thus losing his guaranteed "extra" ticket every weekend), I may now have access to essentially a season ticket for Utes games from here on out. Yay.... I'm stoked. :lol:


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I will be at the game tomorrow, my first Utes game. *I will be wearing rain gear for all the the alcohol being thrown around.* :wink: :lol: I think it is great we have two great football schools in this state to root for, but CS is making me noxious with his man crush on Whittingham. I think I just puked a little. _(O)_ :mrgreen: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> bring a straw....  Due to a guy I know sleeping with a good friends recent ex girlfriend (thus losing his guaranteed "extra" ticket every weekend), I may now have access to essentially a season ticket for Utes games from here on out. Yay.... I'm stoked. :lol:
Click to expand...

Heck yeah, I am excited, those rowdy type people are my kind of people. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah

jahan said:


> Well I will be at the game tomorrow, my first Utes game. I will be wearing rain gear for all the the alcohol being thrown around. :wink: :lol: I think it is great we have two great football schools in this state to root for, but CS is making me noxious with his man crush on Whittingham. I think I just puked a little. _(O)_ :mrgreen: :lol:


Should be interesting. The U will drop a bit in the polls if they loose tonight. I hope they win though so we can both keep the streak alive for the big game in a month...


----------



## Guest

I am getting more nervous about this game for the Utes. I think this could be a battle. I heard an interview of Quizz Rogers and he and the Beavers are still riding high over their upset of USC and are beating the drums to upset another ranked opponent so they can get in the rankings themselves. I think they will play the Utes really tough tonight. I still think the Utes will pull off the win though. Should be a good game.


----------



## orvis1

With the MWC luck utah will lose tonight to the beavers, the cougars will lose to the utes and no one gets in the bcs. I am rooting for bolth teams for an undefeated final game for all the marbles!


----------

